# IPV v2 Magnet Mod



## Alex (28/9/14)

*A nice IPV magnet mod I found for someone to try?*

by Pizza_The_Hutt




You'll need some 1/8 x 1/16 magnets. You only need 4, but it came in a pack of 50, so I have refrigerator magnets for the rest of my life. Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/104800001X
mce-anchor



Metric, because imperial is confusing.
mce-anchor



IPV hole is just a hair too small.
mce-anchor



IPV hole closeup.
mce-anchor



Drill press makes life easier, but you could do it without. The drill bit I used was 3.15mm, but my press has a slight wobble to it so it probably ended up at 3.22 or so.
mce-anchor



Drill that shit. Don't look back.
mce-anchor



Test fit inside.
mce-anchor



Test fit outside.
mce-anchor



Mark your magnets so you know which way they grab on to each other. Last thing you want to do is glue them in place and have them repel.
mce-anchor



Cover everything you care about because metal shavings will go everywhere.
mce-anchor



No turning back now.
mce-anchor



If you were advanced you could set the depth... I was not advanced, so the lower hole was not quite deep enough.
mce-anchor



2-part epoxy. 5-min harden, 2-hour cure, 12-hour usable.
mce-anchor



Add one part (I used way too much)
mce-anchor



Add the other and mix that shit up. A screw works well as a mixer.
mce-anchor



Put some glue down, then force in the magnet. Don't put the magnet in without the glue or else you'll never get it back out.
mce-anchor



Lower side.
mce-anchor



It's not quite long enough but it works.
mce-anchor



Good on top.
mce-anchor



Not so much on the bottom. I didn't drill the hole deep enough.
mce-anchor



Cover that shit up again, metal shaving are about to go everywhere.
mce-anchor



Mr. Bench Grinder will fix all my problems.
mce-anchor



Grind it down till it fits well.
mce-anchor



Obligatory vape pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Haha.... Love the "obligatory vape pic"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/14)

Lol, thought it was you @Alex
Then I thought, but that is strange, you don't use an IPV and your wife doesn't vape.
I was confused.

Then I saw it was Pizza the Hutt.

LOL - 

Don't know why these guys don't use magnets in the first place?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL (28/9/14)

I would love to do this but sourcing these magnets in Durban is near impossible, currently my V2 has prestik on the back for over a month and its working like magnets xD the heat doesn't effect the prestik so its a pretty easy Ghetto mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (29/9/14)

i replaced thetiny countersink Phillips screws on my cana-hana with Allens - not countersinks, they stick out slightly but no problem. Much better. M2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/9/14)

VandaL said:


> I would love to do this but sourcing these magnets in Durban is near impossible, currently my V2 has prestik on the back for over a month and its working like magnets xD the heat doesn't effect the prestik so its a pretty easy Ghetto mod.


Prestik is amazing stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (29/9/14)

Did this on my IPV about 2 days after receiving it.

Works well.

Havent used it in ages cause of the REO's. :/


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/9/14)

i used "bucky balls" on my hanna ..


----------

